# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Τα ζευγαράκια μας για φέτος (2020)

## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα,

Σε αυτό το θέμα μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε τα ζευγαράκια που θα βάλουμε για αναπαραγωγή τη φετινή περίοδο. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 2 ζευγάρια φανέτα (για 3η συνεχόμενη χρονιά θα είναι τα ίδια ζευγαράκια!!!) και 4 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες (2 παλιά αρσενικά και 2 φετινά μαζί με 3 θηλυκά που είναι τα ίδια με πέρυσι, συν ένα φετινό). Έχω κρατήσει τις δύο παραμάνες ντιμπράντο - δικά μου πουλάκια του 2016 - και 2 αρσενικές καρδερίνες από τα μικρά που ταΐζαμε στο χέρι με τον Αντρέα πέρυσι. Ίσως να τα βάλω μαζί τα τελευταία, περισσότερο λόγω έλλειψης χώρου και όχι τόσο επειδή θέλω να πάρω μούλους. Σύνολο 16 πουλάκια, που είναι πολλά για το χώρο μου και σπαζοκεφαλιάζω πώς θα τα βολέψω (μπορεί να δώσω μάχη για 1-2 ζευγάρια στην ταράτσα) ...

----------


## TZANNSPY

Νώντα καλή αναπαραγωγική χρονιά...!!!

----------


## sarpijk

Με το καλο Νωντα!

----------


## saitakis.minas

Με το καλό

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Καλή αρχή με καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Xwriatis

Με το καλό όλα καλά να πάνε... Περιμένουμε φωτο

----------


## amastro

Εγώ, με τη βοήθεια του Νώντα, θα βάλω 4 ζευγάρια φέτος. Το νεότερο δυστυχώς είναι ακόμα σε 60αρα. Ψάχνω να δω πως θα βολέψω μία 76άρα κάπου δεξιά πάνω από τη βάση. 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Μπραβο Νωντα και Αντρέα σας εύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο με υγειη πουλακια!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ για φέτος έχω ετοιμάσει ήδη 10 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες γιατί τα ξεκινάω πιο νωρίς με τεχνητό φωτισμό.εδω είμαστε να τα λέμε και να τα δείχνουμε!καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη συμμετοχή στο θέμα!

----------


## Antonis Karderines

Καλ0 μεσημέρι παιδιά.. είμαι καινούργιο μέλος στο φορουμ.. καλή υπομονή μαζί μου γτ δεν τα πάω κ πολύ καλά με την τεχνολογία ������������
Εγω εχω 5 ζευγάρια για φέτος 3 αρσενικά γραβάτες με αρχεγονα θυλικά..το παρδαλο με αρχεγονο αρσενικό κ εουμο βαλκανικό θυλικο με αρχεγονο αρσενικό ..

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε μου Αντώνη  :Character0005:

----------


## Antonis Karderines

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλ0 μεσημέρι παιδιά.. είμαι καινούργιο μέλος στο φορουμ.. καλή υπομονή μαζί μου γτ δεν τα πάω κ πολύ καλά με την τεχνολογία ������������
> Εγω εχω 5 ζευγάρια για φέτος 3 αρσενικά γραβάτες με αρχεγονα θυλικά..το παρδαλο με αρχεγονο αρσενικό κ εουμο βαλκανικό θυλικο με αρχεγονο αρσενικό ..


Καλως όρισες! Με τέτοια πουλιά που περιγράφεις βάλε σκόρδα και πιάσε τη φωτογραφική μηχανή  ::

----------


## Antonis Karderines

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου..ελπίζω όλοι μας να πάμε καλά..

----------


## gpolo250

Άντε με το καλό!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα και απο μενα!!!!! Εγώ για φετος θα βαλω τρία ζευγαρια καρδερινες και μου περισσεύει ένα αρσενικο το οποίο ίσως (χωρις να το θέλω τόσο πολύ....) να το βάλω με καναρα..... Τα πουλακια ειναι ενα ζευγαρι που ειχα περσινό και που τα παρουσίασα πέρσι ένα αρσενικο μικρή γραβάτα 2018 με θηλυκό πάλι μικρή γραβάτα 2019 και ενα αρσενικο ανταλλαγή που εκανα, με ένα θηλυκο δικό μου που έβγαλα περσινό!!!! Ένα αρσενικο δικό μου περσινό μένει δίχως νύφη...... Αυτα για φετος.....

----------


## amastro

Καλή επιτυχία Σωτήρη.

----------


## Dimos Dimou

Καλησπέρα σας εγώ φέτος θα ξεφύγω και ενώ έβαζα 6 ζευγάρια καρδερινες θα βάλω 10 ζευγάρια ποιο δύσκολη διαχείριση σίγουρα και 4 ζευγάρια Κανάρια Japan για παραμανες Αν χρειαστεί. Εύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγή σε όλους 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ξεκινάμε....

----------


## Xwriatis

Καλησπέρα, καλή αναπαραγωγικη περίοδο να έχουμε, ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τι υλικό φωλίας δίνεται κ τι προτείνεται?

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλησπέρα, καλή αναπαραγωγικη περίοδο να έχουμε, ήθελα να ρωτήσω, τι υλικό φωλίας δίνεται κ τι προτείνεται?


Δες αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ από εδώ και κάτω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...8C%CF%87%CE%B1

Με 12 ευρώ έβγαλα 2 χρονιές και έχω και για φέτος, πέρα από κομμάτια που έδωσα και σε άλλα μέλη...

----------


## amastro

Τα δικά μου συνήθως διαλέγουν νήμα του εμπορίου απ' όσα τους δίνω να δοκιμάσουν. Είτε τη λινάτσα με το βαμβάκι, είτε το άσπρο νήμα. 

2 περσινές φωλιές από διαφορετικά ζευγάρια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ξεκινάμε....


Μπράβο Ανδρεα....
Καλή αναπαραγωγή με πολλά και υγεία πουλιά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους με τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.!

Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους με τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Με το καλό Κώστα ...
Με όμορφα πουλιά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Κώστα, σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## sotos2908

Καλή αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο Κώστα με υγειη πουλακια εύχομαι!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Καλή αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο Κώστα με υγειη πουλακια εύχομαι!!!!!


σε ευχαριστω σωτηρη

----------


## Dimos Dimou

> σε ευχαριστω σωτηρη


Σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο φίλε Κώστα με πολλά και όμορφα πουλιά 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο φίλε Κώστα με πολλά και όμορφα πουλιά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


σε ευχαριστω πολυ δημο και σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα

----------


## amastro

Από Τετάρτη περιμένω τα ευχάριστα. Για να δούμε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό Ανδρεα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Τρεις μπόμπιρες έτοιμοι να κλαρώσουν από μέρα σε μέρα. Ο τέταρτος της παρέας, ταΐζεται στο χέρι, αφού τον έβρισκα μονίμως πλακωμένο από τα άλλα. Είναι πίσω σε ανάπτυξη αλλά ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει. Αυτά είναι και τα μόνα πουλάκια που βλέπω για φέτος. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο Ανδρεα ...
Γιατί μόνο αυτά δεν τραβάνε τα πουλιά ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όντως Κώστα, δεν τα βλέπω ζωηρά.
Έχουμε βέβαια καιρό ακόμα, αλλά δεν μου δίνουν την εντύπωση πως θα κάνουν κάτι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Τρεις μπόμπιρες έτοιμοι να κλαρώσουν από μέρα σε μέρα. Ο τέταρτος της παρέας, ταΐζεται στο χέρι, αφού τον έβρισκα μονίμως πλακωμένο από τα άλλα. Είναι πίσω σε ανάπτυξη αλλά ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει. Αυτά είναι και τα μόνα πουλάκια που βλέπω για φέτος. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλή συνέχεια Αντρέα με καλυτερα αποτελεσματα

----------


## kostas salonika

> Όντως Κώστα, δεν τα βλέπω ζωηρά.
> Έχουμε βέβαια καιρό ακόμα, αλλά δεν μου δίνουν την εντύπωση πως θα κάνουν κάτι.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έχουμε παρά πολύ καιρό ακόμα ...
Και εγώ βλέπω ζευγάρια να έχουν κάνει 1 γεννά και 2 η να καθυστερούν και τελειος άλλη συμπεριφορά ...
Έχουμε σχεδόν 10 μέρες η θερμοκρασία δεν ξεπερνάει του 22 βαθμούς την ημέρα και το βράδυ κατεβαίνει 11-13 βαθμούς...
Τι να πω ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πάει, σχεδόν απογαλακτίστηκε και αυτό.
Σήμερα έφαγε 2-3 μπουκιές κρέμα όλη μέρα. Το μόνο που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι να βγαίνει από το κλουβί και να πετάει στο σπίτι, μέχρι να κουραστεί.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

https://youtu.be/c0DzDtTU-8Q

Ανακαλύψαμε την πέριλα

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο αντρεα

----------


## amastro

Ένα κουκλί του Κώστα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

..... 

Στάλθηκε από το RNE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Κάτι πάει να γίνει στις καθυστερήσεις και με τα άλλα 2 ζευγάρια. Το ένα έκανε 2ο αυγό σήμερα και το άλλο σχεδόν έστρωσε φωλιά μετά από κιλά νήμα σκορπισμένο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines



----------

